# Fichier Epub personnel (Roman)



## jmvi94 (31 Août 2015)

Bonjour
Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il est devenu impossible depuis aujourd'hui ou un peu avant de transférer un fichier epub dans mon Ipad, aucun probléme pour le mettre dans Itune mais lors de la synchro, il fait comme s'il chargeait mais n'apparait pas dans ibook sur mon ipad et il se décoche tout seul. J'ai essayé avec de vieux ebook format epub que j'avais dans mon ordi et qui avait déjà été telechargé dans mon Ipad et c'est la même punition. Y a t'il un changement et ne peut on lire sur Ipad que les fichiers achetés dans itune store. J'ai fait la nouvelle mise à jour Ipad, il y a deux jours.
Je vous remercie


----------



## lineakd (31 Août 2015)

@jmvi94, quel ordi sous quel os? Quel ipad et quel ios?
As tu essayé sans itunes en passant par un navigateur et l'app documents readdle et puis de l'ouvrir dans... iBooks?


----------



## jmvi94 (31 Août 2015)

J'ai un imac 10X6.8 un ipad 2 8.4.1 et le probléme est tout nouveau, je l'ai contourné en chargeant une autre appli pour lire mes fichiers epub et pdf, ça fonctionne mais ça n'explique pas ce probléme avec l'appli iBooks qui fonctionnait très bien jusque là !!!  vous avez le même probléme ?


----------



## lineakd (1 Septembre 2015)

@jmvi94, non mais j'essayerai bien de faire la manipe dès que je rentre.  D'habitude je récupère les epubs du web sur la tablette. 
Je me sers d'iTunes pour le transfert, la synchronisation et la sauvegarde de la tablette sur l'ordi comme une sécurité en plus de l'icloud.


----------



## jmvi94 (1 Septembre 2015)

Merci lineakd


----------



## lineakd (1 Septembre 2015)

@jmvi94, je viens de tester avec un ordi sous os 10.10.5 à jour, une tablette ios 8.4.1 à jour et tout fonctionne.
Je me suis servi de cet epub sur framabook que j'ai téléchargé sur le bureau puis ajouter à la bibliothèque d'ibooks sur os x. 
J'ai connecté l'ipad à l'imac et ouvert itunes. J'ai cliqué sur l'icône de ma tablette, sélectionné "livres" dans la section "réglages" pour vérifier si l'epub s'y trouvé et qu'il était coché. Je n'ai eu qu'à cliquer sur appliquer pour que je le trouve dans l'app ibooks sur la tablette.
À voir avec un utilisateur qui est sous os x 10.6.8.


----------



## jmvi94 (1 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour la réponse !!!!


----------



## jmvi94 (1 Septembre 2015)

Je viens de réessayer avec un livre que je viens de supprimer de l'Ipad il y a quelques jours et c'est toujours la même chose, ça ne fonctionne plus, ça va normalement dans la bibliothèque itune dans Books mais ça ne synchronise pas dans l'Ipad


----------



## DELOS (1 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi Snow Leopard 10.6.8 et j'ai malheureusement installé la mise à jour IOS 8.4.1 sur un iPad mini 2.
J'ai exactement le même problème : la synchronisation des ebooks *de* iTunes 11.4 (la dernière avec 10.6.8) *vers* l'iPad ne fonctionne pas.
De plus la synchonisation peut effacer les eBooks de l'iPad !

Je pense qu'il y a un problème entre IOS 8.4.1 et le dossier Books du dossier iTunes dans Musique du MacBook Pro.

Sur un autre iPad mini 1 avec IOS 7 la synchronisation des ebooks s'effectue sans problème avec iTunes 11.4.

Le problème est reconnu. Voir https://discussions.apple.com/community/ibooks/ibooks_for_ios

J'ai essayé un "Restore" à IOS 8.4. "Erreur" au bout de 30s ce qui est "normal" compte tenu de la version ancienne d’iTunes.

J'espère que IOS 9 va corriger le problème.

En attendant, je m'arrange avec Dropbox. C'est quand même ennuyeux, car les ebooks sont dupliqués dans Livres d'iTunes.


----------



## jmvi94 (2 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour cette réponse, ça me rassure, j'ai installé une autre application pour lire des epub et pdf et ça fonctionne


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2015)

Ben merde alors,
j'allais chercher une réponse et je trouve ce post… 

Chez moi, depuis peu mon iPad Mini (8.4.1) ne garde plus les eBook lors d'une synchro avec iTunes (12.2.0.145) de Mac 10.8.5

Il a même effacé, genre 500 eBooks, qui si trouvaient sur l'iPad lors d'une synchro

Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il semble se limiter à 72 eBooks, lors des synchros.

Si je m'envoie un fichier en PJ dans un mail, pas de soucis, mais impossible de synchroniser "tous les livres", ou même "les livres sélectionnés" s'il y en a plus de 72.

Je précise qu'il me reste 17Go de libre sur l'iPad !

Bref, si quelqu'un a une idée…


----------



## jmvi94 (3 Septembre 2015)

J'ai installé une autre application pour lire des epub pdf, à priori aucune autre solution !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Septembre 2015)

Aucun soucis chez moi avec mes ebooks...


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Aucun soucis chez moi avec mes ebooks...


Avec quelle version d'iOs ?


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2015)

jmvi94 a dit:


> J'ai installé une autre application pour lire des epub pdf, à priori aucune autre solution !!!!


Quelle appli stp ? Et pour passer tes ibook dans l'iPad, pas de soucis ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Septembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Avec quelle version d'iOs ?


La derniere officielle (8.4)


----------



## lineakd (6 Septembre 2015)

@Moumou92, es tu sous os x 10.6.8 ou 10.8.5 sur ton ordi?


----------



## jmvi94 (7 Septembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Quelle appli stp ? Et pour passer tes ibook dans l'iPad, pas de soucis ?


NeoSoarBook, trouvé dans application, il y en a d'autre mais pour moi celle ci fonctionne très bien.


----------

